# Blue ribbon coffee jar



## mbhatty (Apr 25, 2009)

Aquired a Blue Ribbon Coffee jar....square sided with a 2 piece metal and glass lid that says white crown on the glass. Has 1933 embossed on the bottom. Any ideas if it is worth anything? I will try to add a pic later.

 Appreciate any input! []   Thanks, Mark


----------



## jarsnstuff (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi Mark, The Blue Ribbon coffee jar is Canadian, and the lid you have goes on the White Mason jar.  According to Redbook 10, the jar without the correct lid goes for $6-$8 while with the lid & metal insert is $25 - $30.  Here's what the lid looks like - who knows, maybe you'll run across one! -Tammy


----------

